# Monster Galveston Bay Trout



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We've seen some big trout come out of the water this week with the biggest hitting the scales at 8lbs and 28.5". Finding schools of shad and mullet over shell reefs in 4-6ft of water with a little bit of visibility has been the key. We have certainly been challenged by the recent storms and runoff but more days than not were catching big trout. Areas right off the ship channel seem to be the dirtiest but venture to the east or west away from the rivers and you'll find some fish able water. We finally have some calm nice weather this coming week and that should make for some wide open fishing. I have Tuesday Wednesday and Sunday open this week call 832-385-2012. Thanks.



















And the big girl









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I just had this Friday open up and Sunday is still available. The weather looks great and everything from big trout to redfish to sharks are biting. Call 832-385-2012

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

